# ACB Finals



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

here we are again at the end of other season










this time is between Real Madrid and Winterthurf Barcelona, hope that the barça wins, 
lets go into it, here are the respectives rosters, Barça,Real Madrid

*GAME 1*
Date: Sunday 17
Recap: ACB.com Recap (Spanish)
Box: ACB.com Boxscore (Spanish but not important)
Real leads 1-0

*GAME 2*
Date: Tuesday 19
Recap: ACB.com Recap (Spanish)
Box:ACB.com Boxscore (Spanish but not important)
Real leads 2-0

*GAME 3*
*To be Played*
Date: Friday 22

*GAME 4*(If Necesary)
*To be Played*
Date: Sunday 24

*GAME 5*(If Necesary)
*To be Played*
Date: Tuesday 26

Important, I will be out of town between wednesday 20 and sunday 24, so i cant update between those days


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Real has this


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

go barça, not everything is lost


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

I think Barca makes this a series before things are through.


----------

